# Weather pics 1-29-05



## leo (Jan 29, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics to show what it's like in my yard at 6am this morning  

Anyone want to share their weather pics , please do  

leo


----------



## leo (Jan 29, 2005)

*1 more,*



leo


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 29, 2005)

this is what we have in Douglas County


----------



## leo (Jan 29, 2005)

*Good pic MD*

0930 in Newton County 

leo


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice pictures guys.  Thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 29, 2005)

*Here's A Scene from West Cobb...*

...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 29, 2005)

I may have to break out my camera!

Jim


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 29, 2005)

*At my house in Gainesville*

Here are a few from my house in Gainesville, GA.  I love winter weather! And the last one is one of my baby girl!


----------



## leo (Jan 29, 2005)

*Great pics all*

Keep um coming probably be gone tomorrow  


leo


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 29, 2005)

Here are my pet doves.  How do I get my pictures to display instead of showing up as a link?


----------



## leo (Jan 29, 2005)

*Robert neat pics, you*

have to just post 1 pic in a reply, then another in the next reply and so on  

leo


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the help.  Here is one more.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 29, 2005)

*2 ft icicles*

on back of my house in buford


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 29, 2005)

1 more


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 29, 2005)

broken thermometer, its been that way since last summer but I kinda like seein 81 degrese on a day like   this!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2005)

*here's a few from Marietta*

First one, tin roof screen porch.

Last two, staying comfy.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2005)

*One more from a distance*

My comfort zone.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 29, 2005)

*Al*

I like the second one better.  At least it looks warm.

Hoss


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Thanks Hoss,*

  I know, but I cannot figure out what I am doing to make the pic show up without having to click the file link. I can do it sometimes, but other times i cannot. 

Do you have a clue for me?

Al


----------



## ryano (Jan 29, 2005)

early this morning.....we didnt get nothing but a little ice up here in Blue Ridge


----------



## ryano (Jan 29, 2005)

heres my huntin machine     got a little ice on her this morning


----------



## Hoss (Jan 29, 2005)

*Al*

Near as I can tell, if you post one photo per message, they show up.  If you post multiples on a message, you have to click on the files.

Hoss

PS How about that new avatar?  Ought to make Hancock Tim hungry.


----------



## leo (Jan 30, 2005)

*Al, what Hoss said, and*



> have to just post 1 pic in a reply, then another in the next reply and so on



my earlier reply to Robert

leo


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 30, 2005)

Very cool pics everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------

